# Best DD offers . Post them here. Actually post the worst offers



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

It speaks for it self . 
Only a rookie or bonehead will accept this one.








( 73 ITEMS ) omg !


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

DD has almost eliminated all of their promos in my area. They are no longer offer the 4 to 8:30 PM promos. The evening promos used to be between $2 to $7 dollars depending on the day. The only good thing is that some customers are making up for it with good tips.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

No customers aren’t making it up for the tip. If a customer tips well on DD then your fare will be low.

The promos are gone because of the Caviar and DD merger. They now have double the drivers.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

kos um uber said:


> View attachment 512887


I feel insulted on your behalf. Geesh!


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

kos um uber said:


> View attachment 512887


send this screen shot to DD and tell them to stick in their asssssss!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have 3 more pics of these 4 dollar offers to walmart.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

What's the point of posting those crappy offers? I have enough already by rejecting them every day.


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

kos um uber said:


> View attachment 512887


I see your crappy offer and raise you my shi*ty one lol. Now at first glance it looks great but then you see the distance. I was astonished when I saw that. How in the hell could I be the best one for that order? How many people rejected it before the algorithm thought I would be a good candidate?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Planet Express Driver said:


> I see your crappy offer and raise you my shi*ty one lol. Now at first glance it looks great but then you see the distance. I was astonished when I saw that. How in the hell could I be the best one for that order? How many people rejected it before the algorithm thought I would be a good candidate?
> View attachment 514495


If you need to go over there why not?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> If you need to go over there why not?


Because this isn't the salvation army.


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> If you need to go over there why not?


I dont


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry, I deleted the doodoodash app. :roflmao:


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Planet Express Driver said:


> I see your crappy offer and raise you my shi*ty one lol. Now at first glance it looks great but then you see the distance. I was astonished when I saw that. How in the hell could I be the best one for that order? How many people rejected it before the algorithm thought I would be a good candidate?
> View attachment 514495


I would love to meet the pinhead that took that order.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

UE. But this the first time I have seen under $2 on any platform


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

Trek Shuffler said:


> UE. But this the first time I have seen under $2 on any platform


So your telling me your time is worth more than $6.68 per hour? I don't think Uber agrees with you on that.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Doordash is awesome. They are paying under 40 cents per miles for driver's time and car. 
Whenever I see customer didn't tip, I would never take the trip. They should get hungry for their lacks of appreciation on driver's effort.


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Doordash is awesome. They are paying under 40 cents per miles for driver's time and car.
> Whenever I see customer didn't tip, I would never take the trip. They should get hungry for their lacks of appreciation on driver's effort.


how do you know they don't tip?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

Planet Express Driver said:


> I see your crappy offer and raise you my shi*ty one lol. Now at first glance it looks great but then you see the distance. I was astonished when I saw that. How in the hell could I be the best one for that order? How many people rejected it before the algorithm thought I would be a good candidate?
> View attachment 514495





Planet Express Driver said:


> I see your crappy offer and raise you my shi*ty one lol. Now at first glance it looks great but then you see the distance. I was astonished when I saw that. How in the hell could I be the best one for that order? How many people rejected it before the algorithm thought I would be a good candidate?
> View attachment 514495


An order like that, I'd accept then call the customer and see if you can get them to cancel. Keep the 50%.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MHR said:


> View attachment 517118​


118 items ! You prob will have to also go up 3 flights of stairs as well
On my last day doing dd i will do one of these orders and the food will not make it to there door step .


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

Bullet Bob said:


> An order like that, I'd accept then call the customer and see if you can get them to cancel. Keep the 50%.


Lol not a bad idea. I may try that next time


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

Not a record-breaker, but making this trip on time would require $5.25 in tolls.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Bullet Bob said:


> Not a record-breaker, but making this trip on time would require $5.25 in tolls.


Why would anybody order delivery from a McDonald's 24 miles away from them?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I had 2 remarkable offers from yesterday from DD.

The 1st was 12 miles for $5. I declined that one with the excuse of "too far". Not 30 seconds later comes another one, for the same restaurant, and it was 14 miles for $8. 

Not only did they not take the hint they decided to double down on the "too far" and crappy pay.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

Left my ATV at home.


----------

